# Colorado Whitewater Spring Dinner 2015



## Colorado Whitewater (Jul 28, 2010)

You won't want to miss Colorado Whitewater's Spring Dinner on Thursday, April 23rd. Come enjoy dinner, drinks, and a fascinating presentation by Darcy Gaechter and Don Beveridge, _The Amazon - Headwaters to the Sea_.​ ​ Nominated for Canoe & Kayak's Expedition of the Year, this trip was a dream born on a cocktail napkin in a Scottish bar and became the first kayak-only source-to-sea descent of the Amazon River. Starting from the newly recognized source on the Rio Mantaro, Darcy Gaechter also is the first woman to paddle the Amazon from top to bottom, 4,300 miles over 148 days.​ ​ Plus, a chance to *WIN* some cool prizes and gear!​ ​ *WHEN:* Thursday, April 23, 2015 - 5:00-10:00 PM

*WHERE:* Blue Bonnet - 457 S. Broadway, Denver, CO

*WHY:* Proceeds to benefit Colorado Whitewater — a 501(c)3 nonprofit organization dedicated exclusively to whitewater sports since 1954.

$25 CW Members / $30 Non Members
*Register Today!*


----------

